# Selling: Space Marines!



## Xabre (Dec 20, 2006)

So I'm playing middle man for a friend of mine. He purchased some Space Marine boxes, and has decided he wants to change armies, and is now trying to part with these boxes.

1 Space Marine Battleforce (retail $125)
1 Command Squad (retail $35)

He's looking for $100, plus the cost of the shipping to get it to you. 

If anyone's interested, please get in touch with me with a way for him to contact you. Thanks.


----------



## KnockOut51 (Dec 18, 2009)

Hey I'm very interested


----------

